# Another Spinnerbait



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

I am learning some good lessons along the way. I definitely think I need to get into the powder paint deal. Probably going to spray it to versus trying to dunk these big baits in a little fluid bed.


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

You can just warm it with the heat gun and tap a brush full of powder over it. I think TJ's tackle on you tube had good videos, and cadman on here did as well. I don't have a fluid bed, so I just use the brush method to get it on thin and even


----------



## Downriver Tackle (Jan 13, 2009)

I do mine in epoxy and put them on the turner. Works pretty well and allows me to get some detail on them.


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

Wow! I like that downriver!!


----------



## Pikopath (Jan 18, 2009)

Nice both of you!
I also airbrush mine, and clearcoat them as I do with a wood lure.
Downriver, what hook are you using on that one?

Michael


----------



## Downriver Tackle (Jan 13, 2009)

I cheated. I ordered poured blanks from Stamina.  I think it's a 4/0. They're 3oz muskie spinners.


----------



## Pikopath (Jan 18, 2009)

Do you know which model/brand those hooks are?

Michael


----------

